# HUD w/Digital Speedo



## Eminembdg (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok so i've searched and read through 500 posts and did not find my exact problem. I go a 93 240sx w/HUD and digital speedo. I start it up and drive it somedays and it all works. I get out , get back in and start it up, all of a sudden the speedo nor hud work. Nothing else is not working when the speedo and hud aren't working. Sometimes it works then shuts off while i'm driving it. Anyone ever have this problem, just the digital speedo and HUD not working only sometimes, and having no other problems with anything else in the car??


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

Eminembdg said:


> Ok so i've searched and read through 500 posts and did not find my exact problem. I go a 93 240sx w/HUD and digital speedo. I start it up and drive it somedays and it all works. I get out , get back in and start it up, all of a sudden the speedo nor hud work. Nothing else is not working when the speedo and hud aren't working. Sometimes it works then shuts off while i'm driving it. Anyone ever have this problem, just the digital speedo and HUD not working only sometimes, and having no other problems with anything else in the car??


You seemed to have missed the IMPORTANT Thread... www.240sx.org on the FIX for the HUD.
And I even think it is now in the www.northwestnissans.com FAQ..
Have FUN


----------



## Eminembdg (Jan 25, 2005)

spec240sx said:


> You seemed to have missed the IMPORTANT Thread... www.240sx.org on the FIX for the HUD.
> And I even think it is now in the www.northwestnissans.com FAQ..
> Have FUN


Ok, let me re-phrase my first post. I looked throught 500 threads and posts on THIS SITE and did not find my exact problem. And I did eventually find that post on www.club240.com with a nice detailed print out on how to fix a know faulty capacitor. thanks


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

this might be a little late, but www.Kaido-sports.com sells the HUD fix. it's really just a new replacement hud for your 240. Hope this helps.


----------



## Eminembdg (Jan 25, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> this might be a little late, but www.Kaido-sports.com sells the HUD fix. it's really just a new replacement hud for your 240. Hope this helps.


Thanks, but that website name has expired and is not there anymore. It's not just my hud, it's the speedo. It must be before the speedo because if the speedo works then so does the HUD. But thanks for your help. I don't know if i want to take out that whole dash to fix 1 capacitor. Might go back to the dealer and tell them i want them to pay for the fix.


----------

